# My First Gold Button!!! 4.7g



## ljmolina (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks to ALL of you on the forum, I have produced my first gold button! 

4.70grams


----------



## Scott2357 (Mar 17, 2010)

C'mon give us details  Source materials, process used,etc.?


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 17, 2010)

I just followed Steve's videos... step by step using the AP method. Thats all really.


----------



## Scott2357 (Mar 18, 2010)

That's cool. But was it from one specific type of material like CPUs, pins, fingers, etc. or a mix and about how much of it?


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 18, 2010)

This button was produced by 1.36 lbs of fingers only.

I have another batch going with cpus only, which most of the gold gone into the AP solution.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2010)

Scott2357 said:


> That's cool. But was it from one specific type of material like CPUs, pins, fingers, etc. or a mix and about how much of it?



These answers you should obtain mostly on your own. Not that people shouldn't share info but each individual processes diffrently and therfore will possibly get diffrent results. Keep up with what you process and your results on what you process and you will find where you make mistakes and can correct them. This only comes with experience. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 18, 2010)

ljmolina said:


> This button was produced by 1.36 lbs of fingers only.
> 
> I have another batch going with cpus only, which most of the gold gone into the AP solution.



Almost 3-1/2 grams per lb. Those were some nice fingers. Good luck on your CPU's


----------



## samuel-a (Mar 18, 2010)

this is very good yield for fingers, i to would like to know the source of the fingers.
did you process one type of boards or just a mix of what ever boards you had?


----------



## ljmolina (Mar 18, 2010)

I will post pictures of the boards I used when I get more. (I should of taken some before the process)

but for the meantime, The main bulk of my fingers were from old IBM 7015 R40 servers. Most of the I/O cards have 4 sloted fingers per card, additional the memory boards are also I/O cards that conntect to the main board, which they have 2 sloted fingers but with two rows... I know it sounds confusing but trust me its alot.

To put it into prospective ... for example

Here is a standard video Card 
|||||||||||||||||||||||

Here is a memory board 
||||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||||||||||
||||||||||||||||||||| ||||||||||||||||||||


Also in the old Compaq Drive Array's the drive tray that connects the drive to the backplane is all gold (In some models)
the whole circuit board is laced in gold instead of just the fingers and the rest in copper. ( again I will post pictures when I get more)


----------



## glorycloud (Mar 19, 2010)

An old Risc 6000 (RS6000). 8) 

I really should contact some of my old dealer bud's and
see what they're doing with all that old iron. :lol: 

Nice finger yield and a nice button amigo!!!!!!


----------



## goldenchild (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats! Whatever you do dont sell it. Save it and look back at how good it felt to make your first button.


----------

